# When to butcher Nubians?



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I recently found myself in possession of Three Nubian bucklings. One might have a future as a breeder in someone elses herd, but the other two will be whethered, and at least ones going in the freezer.

They don't look very meaty so when it the best time to butcher them to get the most meat? I've got PLENTY of pasture for them to fatten up in so I'm not so much worried about cost. I dont' intend to give them very much grain a day. And how much meat can I expect?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

My almost three month old wether nubian is over 75#. I'd say mine is ready to butcher at 4 months. Each one is different. There comes a point where they go through a bigger growth spurt and you end up getting more bone than meat. I'm still learning though.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

4-8 months old is the average butchering age, in my area anyways. How old are they, and approximate weights?


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Right now they are 8-10 weeks old, and maybe... 30-45 pounds?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

People here butcher at 6-8 months.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, you probably need to wait a little longer unless you want to pit roast a whole goat (then they are almost the perfect size for that)


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Pit roasting, you say... I honestly considered it. I think it'd be fun. Invite the neighbors and have a potluck.  

Does anyone know the general dressing percentage you can expect to get from nubians?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know the percentages because I've only done home butchering and didn't weigh them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm new to the butchering part of goats, but I have sent wethers the past 3 years to freezer camp. I keep them on mom until usually early October, so they are around 7 months old when slaughtered.

I have no grazing/browsing area, so they get hay, grain and milk. I got 52 and 53 pounds of meat last year.


----------

